# Does Anyone Really Care?



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I never have understood the slobbering we Americans do over the "Royals".


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Now there is something I can agree on. I would even throw in the Kennedy clan.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I also think there's way too much slobbering over Hollywood stars that live in their own reality.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

In a word, no.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I couldn't care…..

*LESS!!!*


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Gerald, I thought you agreed with everything I post??


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

I think the OP and all the responders care. Otherwise why post and respond? Maybe they care about other people caring while not caring about their object of caring? Let's list other things we don't care about.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Good Viktor. I posted a second one…Hollywood. Where's your don't care?


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't care whether you care about Hollywood or not.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Good one Viktor. I don't care that you don't care that I don't care… Take that bubba!


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

It's a romantic ideal that mostly women seem to be attracted to. I agree with you, but we are in the minority.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Who'd be a Royal?, everything you do or say scrutinised and put in the public eye. Take Harry for instance, can't even go to a birthday bash dressed in Gestapo fancy dress without it being all over the papers. Prince Charles, what a schmoozer, he famously wanted to be Camilla's tampon, the press were able to listen to his mobile phone conversations and reported that little gem. Dear old Prince Philip can't say those politically incorrect things that your Dad might say like "that wall looks like it was built by an Indian" without someone taking it out of context He said something even more tactless in the wake of the Dunblane massacre, Scotsman, I'm sure, will remember that. 
Sarah Ferguson was sucking someone other than Prince Andrews toes at the poolside.

I don't get what the fascination is. I mean, they're just normal people aren't they?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Viktor cares and I don't think he's a woman. He says he doesn't care that I don't care and we all know two negatives equal a positive. Soooo, he cares about royalty and hollywood. Who woulda thunk…


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

hollywood? that place that contains all those people that were one lucky break from waiting tables forever and because of that lucky break can tell us how to vote and think (and our informed population follows them like lemmings)? is that the hollywood you speak of?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Teejk, that's the one.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I for one have no time repeat zero time for royalty
.I wish we had a republic here tomorrow then not only the queen but all the parasites who live and are treated like gods can start to pay there way in the world, without everything being done for them.The trouble is there are too many people here who have been brought up like staunch churchgoers being brainwashed into thinking that the royals are directly descended from GOD .I wonder why when they $hit just like everyone else anyway believe it or not my father witnessed two men nearly coming to a fist fight as one argued that the queen had a special diet and did not have bowel movements.Go figure if that's nopt brainwashing then what is? Alistair


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Alistair, can I say:
1. You are anti-royal?
2. You and I agree on something?

I liked the special diet thing. How exactly do they extracate the feces? Did someone invent a special royalty only feces removal machine? Some of the brown nosing butt suckers might be what they use. Of course I could also be wrong. Who knows for sure. I think there may be some American volunteers for the job if it truly exists. Do you know if it truly exists. One would think that eventually you would see a help wanted add.

I can't believe the beautiful actresses of Hollywood poop. They must use a special US version for Hollywood…don't know for sure. Anyone out there know of a retail outlet. Joe, don't you usually keep up on all the latest trends and gadgets?


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Alistair…you live there and think royalty is a joke…I live here and see everyday where somebody named Piers thinks we need to be more like there (poo-pooing that little book that was written a long time ago to spell out why we didn't like certain aspects of you).

Imagine our confusion…


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Alistair - I am deep into "Scotland, The Story of a Nation", by Magnus Magnusson. And, have learned that King James VI & V of Scotland / England declared he had "devine right" to rule under GOD. The same idjit who had his royal papal agents rewrite the bible - hence, the King James Version. And, not to gloat, I have learned through Ancestry.Com that Robert The Bruce is my 21st great-grandfather. Upon reading about my fore-fathers, all the way back to Duncan I, I have come to the conclusion they were all a bunch of half-wit, royal pains in the a$$. After wallowing my way through the book, now I know why, when my wife and I was in London in 1989, where we stayed at a small off street hotel at Kings Cross, Jim the desk clerk (from Scotland), was a kind of rabid non-English fan. After reading the whole story of English barbarism to the Scots, my feelings go the same way.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

DKV, there was no special diet but in the months before her death Princess Diana was spending over $7500 a week on personal grooming services. 
This included multiple daily enemas so that she never needed to do the dirty work herself. 
No ********************, I kid you not.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wonder who got the "******************** load"?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

33, if we keep talking about royal ********************, renners will accuse us of being like everyone else and a couple of slobbering fools…


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

DKV - A couple ! ))


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

This is a pretty ignorant and disgusting and ill mannered thread.
Whoever gave ANY of you the right to to decide who another country's Head of State should be?
YA WANNA RULE THE WORLD?
It is NO business for anyone in the US or any other country to criticize the Head of State of any country. The Head of State in question wields no political power, belongs to no political party and has a lineage of continuity and Defender of the Faith.
Other Heads of State fall into the joke category, ex-actors, basket ball players, Rap artistes????, lawyers, tinker, tailor, soldier, Spy. - all on a 4 years stint.
The current Head of State in the UK has personally known every US President since Ike and has been respected by each one since as the Head of State of the UK.


----------



## republic (Jan 12, 2013)

I like your hat roger. aka is a funny middle name baby!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Because every girl between 3 and 5 years old goes through a phase when every toy and book they want are about princesses. And the notion that they too could be a princess and meet their own Prince Charming continues until they are dead…even after marrying a dude like me.

We don't have to understand it…nor do we need to like it much. But when Little Girl wants me to read Ariel, Cinderella, Belle, or Snow White yet AGAIN tonight, I happily oblige.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Repubic, Oh, a Cancelled Czech, no less


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Kardassians*


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Roger, Roger, Roger except for the "royal poop" part of the thread I can't see where we've insulted anyone. And since everyone is chained to the "poop routine" what is it exactly that got your bowler twirling? This thread represents a lot of nothing about nothing. It was intended to be that way. Slow your pacemaker down and relax.


----------



## republic (Jan 12, 2013)

cancelled cause i have no mula baby!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

My apologies DK, I'm usually a real happy go lucky, playful joker, but I was just highly annoyed at the way posts were sounding.
The word is respect. I was born in England, and I can tell you that the Royal Family (who did not flee the country) during WWII were a great inspiration to the everyday citizens. The current Queen was then a driver/mechanic serving in the army, later I saw her marry and start a family. Then her father died and I watched her Coronation all day on TV and frankly, I was struck by the vows she made which effectively denied her and her young family from ever being normal and free of duty.
You may think that being the monarch and Head of State is like a perpetual vacation in Disney Land, far from it. It must be like being imprisoned inside a goldfish bowl, your personal like does not exist anymore.
The Queen has my UTMOST respect, never failing the call to duty, vows and promises kept, maintaining the strictest protocol amid ridicule, and always being a focus or rallying point for whatever comes along.

As now, a US citizen, I do still have great affection for the Queen. She represents out closest ally and friend, so let us all respect that.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

I have no use for those who feel they are entitled by title.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jeep, Roger might dispute that…


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Interestingly, the job of royal butt wiper was once very highly sought after. Who else could have the King's ear, alone, for a solid 5 minutes, once or twice a day?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

JJohnston -  I have to say it - HIS EAR ?!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Long live the Queen

Seems america has to look across the big pond and when viewing class, elegance, protocol, and everything that reaches deep into the boroughs of life they think they invented are naive to the fact that their own image is portrayed by that what looks back at them from a mirror

red white and blue………….most yankees think they invented those colours when indeed the Union Jack owned them first.

Look not upon another for fault, but look within


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

rosebudjim - it was a package deal.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

and still giving advice


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

american royalty


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moron, I'm sure there would be a few candidates if we needed a king and/or queen. Should I use caps for K and Q? I'm not up with the latest protocols. Also, I think the winner of the K or Q contest would also be amenable to wearing the robes, crown, scepter, etc. They love that stuff…I just don't understand it. BTW, I have a very good friend from London that could care less…anyway that's what they say. Might be saying it because they know we're so jealous and just want to keep up with the Smiths or in this case the Mountbatten-Windsors…just sayin'...


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

BTW, don't be impressed…I had to look it up.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Long Live the Queen


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

the boots on the ground


----------



## republic (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks moron, love you little monkey head you


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Moron, Long Live the Queen actually means, Long Live the United Kingdom.
The regalia, jewelry and properties belong to the State, not the Queen. The ceremonies, State receptions and visits are duties of the Head of State representing the country, NOT the current government, thus keeping politics out, until the Head of State introduces the visitor(s) to the elected government of the day for whatever political business their visit calls for.
The Head of State does not award chivalry or State awards, the government of the day does that, but the Head of State confers the awards. 
Clearly what is not understood here is the role of the Queen as Head of State and what that requires and what is some fairy tale fantasy.
Americans decided that they wanted a politically motivated Head of State/President (multi-tasking) individual for a four year term, like musical chairs. If this works for the US, then all is well, but it does not afford US citizens to criticize and ridicule other country's choice of Head of State or Government.

Always remember to engage your brain before throwing your mouth into gear.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

If the Brits do it then I guess we'll follow along…and discover it tastes pretty darn good. Not as good as dog but still scruptious…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DKV, yes I read that story this morning, seems 2 meat content suppliers are located in Continental Europe. The Brits will be furious about this and will likely boycott the stores that were selling them, that's an instant and efficient way to get things done. Brits don't regard horses as food.

I was in Paris one time visiting some friends and we went out for Dinner to a restaurant, where I ordered a steak with Bearnaise sauce. It tasted "funny" so I called the waiter and told him have the chef taste it. Nothing wrong with it came the response, it is a very good HORSE steak. Yikes, the frogs are trying to poison me.!!!!. Garcon, steaks are BEEF. Oh, he responded "Anglais" ? Yep, that's right I said and you can stick this up your derriere. I ordered Chicken Chasseurr to replace it, once I established it was indeed chicken and not ********************e hawk.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Aka, you have to admit Republic's joke was good. Seriously, I have to say people are funny, of course we already knew that, but when it comes to eating people are really funny. My wife will only eat ground beef (fancy name for hamburger), steak (well done) and chicken. I did get her to try some Alaskan Halibut once and that went ok but it's probably the mildest fish you can find. Before the Halibut she thought having seafood for a meal was a tuna sandwich. You know how us Catholics love our tuna… She says if her mom didn't serve it when she was growing up then why try it?

I on the other hand will try anything. I've never had horse but wouldn't shy away from eating it. Discovered last time I went to a sushi joint with a friend that I like eel. Wouldn't have thought it but not bad.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

I never have understood the slobbering we Americans do over the "Royals".

Now you can slobber over eels too.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

And anyway, hands up everyone who hasn't said, at least once, "I'm so hungry I could eat a horse"


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Murch, I've never heard of royal eel. Do you find it tasty?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Who mentioned anything about royal eels. You were on here a while ago about people just throwing out
willy-nilly replies to previous posts.
Really Jesus, I expected a higher standard from you.
Quantity over quality is not the way to go.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

murch, that HAS to be a French saying.

DK, women are strange, my wife does not like to eat fish …...wait for it…......because it smells like fish. That's what comes from marrying a Colonial. !!! 

People sometimes won't even try any other recipe from another country. I can't understand that as it's all the known regular ingredients just prepared and arranged differently. I like Indian food, which I first got the taste of in Africa - no less. Nordic folks eat a lot of fish, Dutch have awesome dairy foods and candy, French have delicate miniature samples of visual food, Germans make great heavy grained bread and the Brits make meals that are filling. All countries have good food, it's good to see how the other parts of the world eat.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Roger, just reading the word "colonial" made me laugh.

murch, you know I'm not really Jesus…right? It's just an avatar.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DK, that's why I purposely said it. Reality, my wife is a real Honey and I think the world of her.

DK, I knew you weren't Jesus, because you were born in Bethlehem, PA, not Bethlehem in the Middle East. Sorry but in Bethlehem PA there's no such things as 3 wise men and a virgin.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Aka, you're a funny man. Either that or I'm in a happy mood today.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Laughing is good for everyone, enjoy it. It's probably my only talent.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DK. as the Brits say; "Don't be an a$$ hole all your life ….......... take a 5 minute break.
OR .."Tell me, as an outsider, what do you think of the human race?.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

*What*, what!! But I'm really Murch. Look at me. How can you not really be Jesus.
The ways of The Almighty et cetera et cetera…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

murch, what are you doing up this late, pub closed? lol


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

The way this thread is going, someone who is not really a dragon will be complaining about this 'drivel' having nothing to do with woodworking.

The source of horse contamination in British burgers has been traced back to the Netherlands and Spain. Typical.

Bit of horse probably went in after 'coffee break' at the Dutch factory, the Spanish, well, they just don't give a ********************.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

*Renners* - those burgers are low in fat, high in Shergar.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

renners, you might have something there, but I'm told the horse got added in Amsterdam while workers were Window Shopping. As for the Spanish it was BS they didn't give.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

murch, I believe they were marketing them under the Triple Crown name. (you'll need to ask a Yank to explain it to you - sorry)


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Roger, the day I have to ask a yank to explain anything to me will be a sad one indeed.
But in a nice way, all due respect you know yourself.

p.s I'm actually at work. Finishing in 30 mins (10 pm). Would never go into a pub during the week any more.
Pubs in Ireland are dying, dying, dying. Sad to say.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

For the benefit of those who do not know what 'coffee break' is in Holland, it's have a cup of coffee and smoke a joint. Then who cares what happens? Back to work, put some of this in, put some of that in, giggle a bit, get the munchies, slouch about, etc, etc.

Does anyone really care?, no, have a shmoke.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Poor WA and CO…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

That's sad murch, the pubs were the life and soul of the community. Unfortunately this sort of thing seems to be going on all over, not just in Ireland. I bet you are glad to have WW as a hobby.
All the best, Roger


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Only un-thinking and naive people were horrified. 
If supermarkets are selling burgers @ 20c each it's obviously not going to be 100% prime beef.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

is there the possibility of getting mad cow sickness from horse meat? if not then the Brits should be thankful.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Like Americans, Brits and Irish think of horses and dogs as *noble* creatures who have worked as "comrades in arms" for us, thus we don't eat our friends.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Aka, which countries in the EU eat horse?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DK, Not sure, but I know France and Belgium, the French call it Hors d'oeuvres, I think the Belgians are split on it - French/Flemish.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

http://abcnews.go.com/International/queen-elizabeth-hauls-oodles-wacky-gifts-diamond-jubilee/story?id=18239293


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

The Irish Blood Transfusion Service won't take blood off me (even though I offered) because I lived in England during the Mad Cow Disease years.
Mad Cow Disease is what cows get when they are fed on brain and spinal tissue of diseased cows, Humans get Creuzfeld Jacobs Disease from eating cows that have unwittingly turned cannibal.
Not to be picky, but Hors d'oevres (pronounced or-dervs) is a fancy French name to make starters sound exotic, cheval is what's on the label when you're looking for horse in a French Supermarché (that's a Supermarket).

I like France, whenever I have been I invariably visit a Supermarché. One time, I was in a French Supermarché that was so big the sales assistants wore rollerblades to enable them to get around more quickly (I know that sounds far fetched considering the French as a nation are considered rude and lazy, but I ******************** you not).

I have never been to Belgium, but it must be good over there, probably better than France, seeing as it is home to Stella Artois. (Commonly known in the UK as 'beater').


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

What's it coming to when the hottest topic on a woodworking website is about one man's quest for cheese?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Dear, dear renners.
The reference to Hors d'oevres (a la Francais) was intended as a pun for Horses douvrees as the Brits call them, the subject was about eating horse meat …...... oh, never mind. 
Been shopping in France quite a lot, even at Bon Marché and other Supermarkets and hypermarkets, yep the French can be rude, especially if you don't speak to them in French and especially if your only French phrase is Je suis Anglais ….... if it's a waiter and he gets pissed, then just address him as "gas coin" (aka Garcon) which REALLY pisses them off.
I remember a meal we had at another restaurant near Paris, when the waiter arrived (pitched up) as asked a female diner in English; :How does madam find her steak?", to which the Londoner replied; "Well Luv, I just moved a french fry, and there it was"  (ref portion size)
Belgium is a divided country in population and language, either French or Flemish - and they don't like each other. Stella has been around forever, so has their other famous delicacy, Chocolate, and did you know that the only country by law to call this confection Chocolate is Belgium because they hold the patent to it. Of course almost nobody respects a patent, do they????
BTW, Stella owns breweries in the US and all over the world and it might be the biggest brewer.

I'm off for a Baileys.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Stella makes great cheese also.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

The reason french get rude when people don't speak french is not because they don't speak french.
It's because they have gotten tired of tourist to destinations such as Paris traveling all over France and acting as if it is the job of the locals to conform to understanding these visitors to a foreign country.
It is something that I think America could learn from. You see, it has become a standard in this country that people cater to other nationalities coming here and can't speak the language, doesn't know the customs. We just try to accomodate them.
Well, in some countries, such as France, they don't think it is their job to accomodate. They have, over time, gotten the attitude that it is the visitor who needs to make an effort to learn to communicate and live with the french customs, not the other way around.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

As for "slobbering over royalty".
I don't think it is necessarily slobbering over them that a lot of people do. It is just that the royalty of that great country is all that people know of it. With that being said, they are often in awe of the way they carry themselves. Yes, like most families, they have all kind of nutjobs in their bloodline. However, throughout it all, you don't see them going on television acting a fool about it like politicians in America do. They hold their heads up high, walk with their chest out proud, and carry with them something that a lot of the rest of the world has lost, dignity. You don't have to be perfect or have perfect family to know what dignity is.
Then, past that, for the most part, the people their have respect for the royal family. Again, this is something lacking a lot in the rest of the world. As an example, I try to teach my kids to be respectful to everyone they meet, everywhere they go. People are often shocked and taken aback because my kids are so respectful. You see, in America, respect is the exception, not the norm.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

While eating horse meat, do not, I repeat, do not whinney - you will choke.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Uh, the cart is before the horse here. They won't take blood off you because you are a mad cow.

Stella makes great love too. Ask about her two for one specials.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

William, wonderful words. Tradition, respect, dignity, civility and stability are items that are seriously lacking in most of today's world. The best part about all these qualities is that it does not cost anyone a penny to indulge in them, in fact it makes for a better world.

As far as France goes, they do get bent out of shape very easily if you don't use their language, especially Brits because they are taught French at school. The Brits/French thing goes deeper, back to Napoleon and later WWII.
The French had a much larger military in all respects than the Germans, surrendered leaving France unscathed by war. Then when Paris was liberated, de Gaul was flown over from his comfy residence in England, to lead with imported French troops (in Brit battledress) to Liberate Paris and France. The GI's got to follow way back in the parade. de Gaul went on the become another Napoleon, and the US got to take over a failed French war in Viet Nam. Yep there still is bad feeling, especially from allied countries who had their homeland smashed to pieces.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

DaN, that sign is for Royal Mail items delivered ie; the UK Postal Service,
It is called that because it was a chartered service (first of it's kind anywhere) to send and receive letters. The very first postage stamp is the "Victoria 1 penny Black". Being the country to invent a mail service and create postage stamps, the UK does not publish the country name on the stamp, every other country HAS to.

The things you learn..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

That's the one David. If you have one of them sitting around, you have a small fortune - oh, and for heaven's sake DON'T lick it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

to late rex

what do you think
happened to her body


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

David, you'd have to ask Albert about that. Or maybe it was the Head of State only.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

being a dumb ****************************** proletarian
i lick whatever i want

my dog taught me that

i'm not as good as he is yet
but i'm learning


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Rex, thank you for the little lesson on the history of the french connection.
Sorry, I couldn't resist that one.

I did not know that Brits were taught french in school. I respect your opinion on the matter though, because you've been there in person. I only know what I do from listening and trying to learn from some of my family. The ones who knew about France though are all now dead and gone. What you say makes plenty of sense. I didn't know all that though and was, instead, referring to the complaint I've heard from other people that the french was rude to all foreigners.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Dear, dear Roger,

we could do with a feature that allows you to insert a drum roll after a pun, to avoid misunderstandings.

Perhaps this is something DKV could chase up seeing as he's on first name terms with Martin and Debbie.

I have found that if you really want to piss off a French shopkeeper, ask for what you need in broken German.

Not all Brits learn French you see, I had German in school. To this day I can still remember how to ask for two kilograms of onions, a piece of cake and 'excuse me please, what is the best way to go to the toilet'.

Presumably the best way is standing up and aiming into the toilet, but I don't know the German for that.

(drum roll)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ahhh… no nonsense, just sweet, sweet entertainment…oh wait, I'm in the wrong thread….


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

renners, in ancient times, when I went to school in the UK, French was "standard issue", but in some schools there was an option for German. That drum roll feature would be nice, any ideas?
Of course, all this talk about other countries and their quirks is as perceived by the individual, the fact is that in country areas of any country you will find the most delightful people, whereas the cities tend to be full of immigrants who were "nasty" in their own countries and bring the attitude with them. Most countries can take a joke, but I have found the French to be less receptive, like they have a chip on their shoulder, which makes having a poke at them so much more fun. 
Everyone should be proud of their own, and adopted country. What does concern me about France at this moment is that it is getting into another war, so how long will it be before some of us are dragged into another failure? The Brits were smart in grabbing logistical assistance, with no boots on the ground as their contribution, so that slot is taken. We'll see.

*Oh Poopie*, you ain't on the wrong thread man, your'e on the wrong Planet.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Here's a drum roll for ya:


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

That's just about perfect Waho, but it needs the cymbal crash at the end


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

well Roger…the Brits ruined the English language (how do they pronounce aluminum or vitamin?...and what is a rubber?...and why do they "go to hospital" instead of "go to the hospital"...and why does anything ending with an "a" end up with that "r" like Americar, Australiar?).

They learn a foreign language because after learning everything to know about the 1966 World Cup (game time, field temperature etc.) and learning that they beat the Germans in WWII with no help, they have a lot of class time to kill…France has nicer beaches and cheaper booze…German is a hedge in case somebody decides on a 4th Reich (I'm learning Spanish here).


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

We are not amused, teejk.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

sorry Renners…I lived in London for a few years and when I came back I had a little brit on my staff…we used to bust each other all the time (he took it pretty good other than the part about the 1966 world cup…something sacred about that I guess…and yes he could name all the players, knew the game time and field temperature).


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Here DKV, my cousin in England sent me this vid about Tesco and Nag Burgers.
Enjoy.
http://www.facebook.com/v/10151235461121045


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Roger, you may be interested in this.

http://m.politics.co.uk/news/2013/01/15/still-powerful-still-unaccountable-full-extent-of-royal-veto


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I've heard the first soiled diapers are being enclosed in a glass box and put on display on a pedestal for all to come and kneel before…Of course I could be wrong.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I think that would be good. Displaying Royal crap would be a great improvement than our government crap.
Who knows it could become viral with Dikileaks.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Rex et al,

Here you go…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Roger if you think the royals suffered during ww2 then your falling for their propaganda .They and I mean none of them want to give up the lifestyle no matter how hard they make it sound,I remember in Glasgow when I was a boy the Queen and her man philip came by it was a drive bye through part of the city the people of Glasgow were living in the most diabolical conditions with rat infested dwellings all of the poor streets were covered up by having massive bill boards erected in front of them at the poor peoples expense so that the royal eyes would not or could not visualize the decaying slum conditions that the ordinary people had to endure.The next day the bill boards were removed at the peoples expense I know many tales like this where expensive toilets were built in case they had to go and never used and knocked down the next day at the poor peoples expense.In short they are treated like gods and since we have no say ion having them not elected we just have to live with the lie.I could go on and on. Alistair


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought only JC was allowed swaddle stuff…


----------

